# What Reptiles You've Had, Have, And Want...



## Tom

@xphare started a thread about his snakes and cyclura and we started having a conversation about reptiles in general. I started thinking about animals I've had in the past, all the animals I have now, and species that I'd really like to work with in the future. The choices people make, and their reasons have always fascinated me. I've conversed with people for hours over this topic.

I'll start with my lists.

Had:
Box turtles
Chinese Big Headed turtle
Ctenosaura
Water monitors
Dumeril's monitor
Savanna monitors
Blackthroat monitors
Mangrove monitor
black and white Argentine tegus
red Argentine tegus
Green iguanas
bearded dragons
Meller's chameleon
calyptratus chameleon
mountain horned lizards
fat tailed gecko
skunk gecko
blue tongue skinks
prehensile tailed skink
Asian water dragon
Ornate uromastix
Hatian tree boas
scrub python
white lipped python
rosy boa
boa
Burmese python
various kingsnakes
various corn snakes
assorted tortoises of many species

Have:
Sulcatas
SA leopards
Burmese stars
Chersina (on loan)
radiata (on loan)
unicolor cribos
ackies
large assortment of tarantulas
3 roach species

Species I like and I'd like to work with if I had unlimited time and resources:
Egyptian tortoises (Getting some in spring when they hatch...)
Galapagos tortoises
hermanni (Eastern and Western)
elongated tortoises
Fortsen's tortoises
Indian spotted turtles
Chinese big headed turtles
more chersina
Rhino iguanas
Parson's chameleons
Meller's chameleons
Jackson's chameleon
water monitor
Dumeril's monitor
tegus
fire skinks
Schneider skinks
jeweled lacertas
leachianus geckos
collared lizards
uromastix
Mexican cribo
yellowtail cribo
rainbow boa
Eastern indigo
scrub python 


I'm sure I've missed a few, but these are most of them. How about you guys? Conversation welcome. Feel free to talk about why you like one or another, or why you would or wouldn't want one or another of all these.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm real sorry I had to give up my aldabrans. I have to say for friendlyness box turtles take the prize.

Over the many years I did turtle rescue many species of chelonia came across my desk, but none that grabbed me like the box turtles do.

Radiata are pretty people friendly.


----------



## xphare

Glad to see you made the thread!

Species I have had:
Bearded Dragon
Corn Snake
Coastal Carpet Python (M.s.mcdowelli)
Water Monitor
White Throat Monitor
Black roughneck monitor
Sulcata Tortoise
Burmese Python
Crested Gecko
Ball Python
Blood Python (P. Curtus Brongersmai)
Suriname BCC (Boa Constrictor Constricor)

Species I currently keep:

Tiger Mochino Reticulated Python
Mochino Reticulated Python
Cuban Rock Iguana (Cylura Nubila)
Rhinoceros Iguana (Cyclura Cornuta)
Leopard Gecko
Leopard Tortoise (P. babcocki)
Bredls Python (Morelia Bredli)
Olive Python (Liasis Olivaseus)
Concentric Northern Diamondback Terrapin (Malaclemys terrapin)

Species I want to keep:

One more large tortoise so I am open to Aldabra Tortoises, Sudanese sulcata, SA Leopard, Radiated Tortoise or Galapagos Tortoises (which is a huge stretch)
Boelens Python (Simalia Boeleni)
Rough Scaled Python (Morelia Carinata)
Black-headed Python (_Aspidites melanocephalus) - had to google that one _
Crocodile Monitor
Grand Cayman Blue Iguana (Cyclura Lewisi)
Green Anaconda

Species I will never have but its cool to dream:

Komodo Dragon
Saltwater Crocodile
Tuatara
Scrub Python (S. Kinghorni)

After speaking with @Tom I have began to think about Drymarchon more seriously. Many of the species on my 'want' list are not hard to keep and are great captives with great demeanors but the price to get one is the major hurdle.

@Tom do your ackies eat non-stop?


----------



## Tom

@xphare
You reminded me:

I also had a V. rudicolus and ball pythons. I knew I'd forget some... And black headed pythons are one of my favorites! Two friends got them to breed one year and I told them I'd buy one the next year, and they never bred them again. Sorry I missed that opportunity. Komodo dragon has always been on my list, but I just don't see it happening any time soon.

I feed the ackies roaches everyday. I have a trio and I throw about 50 adult Blatta lateralis in every day. I also throw in the odd dubia or small hisser for variety. Once a week or so, I cut up some quail, sparrow, or mice for them. They were hardly growing at all, and they really began putting on size with the weekly meat meal.


----------



## Torta-geddon

I've had iguanas, a chameleon, a box turtle, geckos, an elongated, a ball python, and a caiman.

I currently have 1 sulcata, 4 mississippi mud turtles, and 1 redfoot.

I would like to get a marginated, a burmese star, an asian box turtle, a russian, and maybe a leopard.

My wife says she doesn`t mind me getting as many turtles/tortoises as I want as long as I'm willing to take care of them all. I plan to see how many I can get away with before she changes her mind.


----------



## Tom

Torta-geddon said:


> I've had iguanas, a chameleon, a box turtle, geckos, an elongated, a ball python, and a caiman.
> 
> I currently have 1 sulcata, 4 mississippi mud turtles, and 1 redfoot.
> 
> I would like to get a marginated, a burmese star, an asian box turtle, a russian, and maybe a leopard.
> 
> My wife says she doesn`t mind me getting as many turtles/tortoises as I want as long as I'm willing to take care of them all. I plan to see how many I can get away with before she changes her mind.


Awesome strategy man. Let me know how far you get!

How did you like the elongata, and what chameleon species did you have?


----------



## Torta-geddon

The elongata was a sweetheart, very friendly and calm. My son's chameleon was a jacksons, they are very fun to watch.


----------



## xphare

Torta-geddon said:


> I've had iguanas, a chameleon, a box turtle, geckos, an elongated, a ball python, and a caiman.
> 
> I currently have 1 sulcata, 4 mississippi mud turtles, and 1 redfoot.
> 
> I would like to get a marginated, a burmese star, an asian box turtle, a russian, and maybe a leopard.
> 
> My wife says she doesn`t mind me getting as many turtles/tortoises as I want as long as I'm willing to take care of them all. I plan to see how many I can get away with before she changes her mind.


I like that strategy alot actually haha. Marginated tortoises are awesome. I hope you get one soon!


----------



## Torta-geddon

xphare said:


> I like that strategy alot actually haha. Marginated tortoises are awesome. I hope you get one soon!


I was considering hatching one myself from tortstork. My birthday is soon so I may convince my kids to persuade my wife into getting me an egg.


----------



## xphare

Tom said:


> @xphare
> You reminded me:
> 
> I also had a V. rudicolus and ball pythons. I knew I'd forget some... And black headed pythons are one of my favorites! Two friends got them to breed one year and I told them I'd buy one the next year, and they never bred them again. Sorry I missed that opportunity. Komodo dragon has always been on my list, but I just don't see it happening any time soon.
> 
> I feed the ackies roaches everyday. I have a trio and I throw about 50 adult Blatta lateralis in every day. I also throw in the odd dubia or small hisser for variety. Once a week or so, I cut up some quail, sparrow, or mice for them. They were hardly growing at all, and they really began putting on size with the weekly meat meal.


I think V. rudicolus is a very underrated species but they are also almost all wide caught so there's that. It's interesting you say that because I have heard people swear they are strictly insectivores but every time someone offers them substantial protein they grow like weeds. I assume that in Australia they take down anything they can over power.... Dang! Maybe one day the opportunity will present itself again. Black-heads are just so different but are they $1200-1500 different? Thats what I debate with myself. What species of tarantula do you have? I failed to mention I had a L. Parahybana and G. Pulchra for a brief stint. They were just getting out of the delicate sling stage and I had to re-home them due to moving but I never replaced them and I don't know why.


----------



## xphare

Torta-geddon said:


> I was considering hatching one myself from tortstork. My birthday is soon so I may convince my kids to persuade my wife into getting me an egg.


Is tortstork where they deliver you an unhatched egg?


----------



## Torta-geddon

xphare said:


> Is tortstork where they deliver you an unhatched egg?


Yeah I was going to get a russian from there in november but ended up spending that money on toys for my daughter. I have to buy an incubator first but thats no big deal. I`ve been wanting one anyways.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Let's see:

*Had:*
Eastern Box Turtles
3-toed box turtle
Mud Turtles
Musk Turtles
Painted Turtles
Eastern Map turtles
Snapping turtles (common)
Anoles
Leopard Tortoise
Blue Tailed Skinks
Eastern Glass Lizard
Ring Neck snake
Garter Snakes
Milk Snake
Pigmy Rattlesnake (don't ask!)

*Currently Have:*
Sulcata Tortoise
Eastern Painted Turtle

*Would Absolutely Love to Have:*
Snake Neck Turtle


----------



## xphare

Torta-geddon said:


> Yeah I was going to get a russian from there in november but ended up spending that money on toys for my daughter. I have to buy an incubator first but thats no big deal. I`ve been wanting one anyways.


Ive never thought about getting a baby tort like that but I can definitely see the appeal. I would be too afraid I would do something wrong to hind the hatching process.


----------



## xphare

Mizcreant said:


> Let's see:
> 
> *Had:*
> Eastern Box Turtles
> 3-toed box turtle
> Mud Turtles
> Musk Turtles
> Painted Turtles
> Eastern Map turtles
> Snapping turtles (common)
> Anoles
> Leopard Tortoise
> Blue Tailed Skinks
> Eastern Glass Lizard
> Ring Neck snake
> Garter Snakes
> Milk Snake
> Pigmy Rattlesnake (don't ask!)
> 
> *Currently Have:*
> Sulcata Tortoise
> Eastern Painted Turtle
> 
> *Would Absolutely Love to Have:*
> Snake Neck Turtle


How big is your Sulcata?


----------



## Tim Carlisle

xphare said:


> How big is your Sulcata?


Just hit 10 lbs. last Sunday. 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## xphare

Mizcreant said:


> Just hit 10 lbs. last Sunday. 2 1/2 years old.


That's exciting. I am debating on a sulcata or another species.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

xphare said:


> That's exciting. I am debating on a sulcata or another species.


I debated getting a sulcata for quite a while. They are one of the less expensive tortoises you can purchase, but due to their size and often destructive nature, it can get a bit expensive to keep them. In the 2 years I've had mine, I've spent over $3K in housing, food, and vet services. I plan to sink another $1K expanding his outside enclosure, adding a cement pond, and installing a sprinkler system next Spring. But costs aside, he has the best personality of any reptile I've ever had. Wouldn't trade him for the world.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

xphare said:


> Is tortstork where they deliver you an unhatched egg?


Yes it is. I got a Cherry head egg from him that I hatched.

In the past I've had iguanas, mud turtles, red ear sliders, peninsula cooters, Softshells, a ball python, box turtles, a Redfoot, a Savannah monitor, and probably more I don't remember.

I currently have four sliders turtles, one painted, one Eastern River cooter, and two Redfoots. 

Lately I've been kind of interested in chameleons. That might be my next reptile.


----------



## Torta-geddon

xphare said:


> Ive never thought about getting a baby tort like that but I can definitely see the appeal. I would be too afraid I would do something wrong to hind the hatching process.


I had the same thought when i saw the website but it seems pretty safe. There are a few people on here that have succesfully hatched tortoises from them.


----------



## Torta-geddon

Mizcreant said:


> I debated getting a sulcata for quite a while. They are one of the less expensive tortoises you can purchase, but due to their size and often destructive nature, it can get a bit expensive to keep them. In the 2 years I've had mine, I've spent over $3K in housing, food, and vet services. I plan to sink another $1K expanding his outside enclosure, adding a cement pond, and installing a sprinkler system next Spring. But costs aside, he has the best personality of any reptile I've ever had. Wouldn't trade him for the world.


I wish I had spent more time debating about my sulcata. I would have had his enclosure set up before I bought him instead of a lot of panicked scrambling to get him set up properly. I also would have got him from a different source. I agree about the personality, sulcatas are awesome.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've had:
Dogs
Rabbits
Guinea pigs
Hamsters
Prairie dogs
Water snake
Balls pythons
Scarlet king snakes
Asst. King and corn snakes
Praying mantis
Giant Lubber grasshoppers 
Grandis day gecko 
Horned toads lizards
Jacksons Chameleons 
Cuban anole
Green iguanas 
African gray parrot
Finches (asst)
Canaries (asst)
Parakeets
Short tailed opossum 
Koi and ornamental goldfish
Flowerhorn cichlids
Oscar cichlids
Red Devil cichlids
Midas cichlids 
Jaguar cichlids
Red tailed catfish
Countless other fishes
Uromastic lizards
Collard lizards
Emerald swifts
Curly tailed lizards
I'm sure I'm forgetting something...

I have:
Dog Chihuahua female 
Redfoot tortoises (5)
Koi (20?)
Midas cichlid babies(300?)
Veiled Chameleons (3)
Canaries and finches (16)


Want:
IF I HAD A LARGER PROPERTY. I'd like to have a much larger and more elaborate tortoise "world" and set up a new area for Leopard tortoises.
I'd also make a much larger and deeper natural pond for more cichlids.
As far as new species...I'm very impulsive and I don't know today what will interest me tomorrow.


----------



## Tom

Mizcreant said:


> *Would Absolutely Love to Have:*
> Snake Neck Turtle


I like the snake necks too.


----------



## Reed Thoma

Had:
green anole
leopard gecko
5-lined skink
garter snake
painted turtle

Have: 
crested geckos (6)
dubia colony

Dream List:
I have too many to list but i'll put top five
Galapagos or aldabra
croc monitor
boelens python
perentie monitor 
red foot


----------



## xphare

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've had:
> Dogs
> Rabbits
> Guinea pigs
> Hamsters
> Prairie dogs
> Water snake
> Balls pythons
> Scarlet king snakes
> Asst. King and corn snakes
> Praying mantis
> Giant Lubber grasshoppers
> Grandis day gecko
> Horned toads lizards
> Jacksons Chameleons
> Cuban anole
> Green iguanas
> African gray parrot
> Finches (asst)
> Canaries (asst)
> Parakeets
> Short tailed opossum
> Koi and ornamental goldfish
> Flowerhorn cichlids
> Oscar cichlids
> Red Devil cichlids
> Midas cichlids
> Jaguar cichlids
> Red tailed catfish
> Countless other fishes
> Uromastic lizards
> Collard lizards
> Emerald swifts
> Curly tailed lizards
> I'm sure I'm forgetting something...
> 
> I have:
> Dog Chihuahua female
> Redfoot tortoises (5)
> Koi (20?)
> Midas cichlid babies(300?)
> Veiled Chameleons (3)
> Canaries and finches (16)
> 
> 
> Want:
> IF I HAD A LARGER PROPERTY. I'd like to have a much larger and more elaborate tortoise "world" and set up a new area for Leopard tortoises.
> I'd also make a much larger and deeper natural pond for more cichlids.
> As far as new species...I'm very impulsive and I don't know today what will interest me tomorrow.


How old was your African Grey? I have. 14 year old CAG and a 17 year old Nanday Conure. I love birds. 

What got you into Cichlids? I’ve heard all kinds of stories about them.


----------



## xphare

Reed Thoma said:


> Had:
> green anole
> leopard gecko
> 5-lined skink
> garter snake
> painted turtle
> 
> Have:
> crested geckos (6)
> dubia colony
> 
> Dream List:
> I have too many to list but i'll put top five
> Galapagos or aldabra
> croc monitor
> boelens python
> perentie monitor
> red foot





Reed Thoma said:


> Had:
> green anole
> leopard gecko
> 5-lined skink
> garter snake
> painted turtle
> 
> Have:
> crested geckos (6)
> dubia colony
> 
> Dream List:
> I have too many to list but i'll put top five
> Galapagos or aldabra
> croc monitor
> boelens python
> perentie monitor
> red foot


I knew I missed something on my list! Perenties are my favorite monitor and some how I forgot to mention that on my list. 
Do you plan to breed your crested geckos?


----------



## Ben02

I’m only 17 so I haven’t had many animals myself but I’ll list the ones I’ve worked with.

Mangrove monitors
Savannah Monitors
Acky Monitors 
Blue tree monitors 
rough neck monitor 
Nile Monitor 
Columbian rainbow boa 
Common boas
Jamaican boas
Tree boas
Hognose snake
African rock python 
Burmese python 
Bush vipers
Eyelash vipers 
Cat eyed snake
Royal pythons 
Corn snakes
Various reticulated pythons
Carpet pythons 
California king snakes 
Milkshakes
British adders
Grass snakes
Smooth snakes
Yemen chameleon 
Panther chameleon
Rankins dragon 
Frilled dragon 
Bearded dragon 
Anacondas 
Leopard geckos 
Asian house geckos
Created geckos 
Various anoles

And many, many more 

That’s all I can name of the top of my head


----------



## Tom

Ben02 said:


> I’m only 17 so I haven’t had many animals myself but I’ll list the ones I’ve worked with.
> 
> Mangrove monitors
> Savannah Monitors
> Acky Monitors
> Blue tree monitors
> rough neck monitor
> Nile Monitor
> Columbian rainbow boa
> Common boas
> Jamaican boas
> Tree boas
> Hognose snake
> African rock python
> Burmese python
> Bush vipers
> Eyelash vipers
> Cat eyed snake
> Royal pythons
> Corn snakes
> Various reticulated pythons
> Carpet pythons
> California king snakes
> Milkshakes
> British adders
> Grass snakes
> Smooth snakes
> Yemen chameleon
> Panther chameleon
> Rankins dragon
> Frilled dragon
> Bearded dragon
> Anacondas
> Leopard geckos
> Asian house geckos
> Created geckos
> Various anoles
> 
> And many, many more
> 
> That’s all I can name of the top of my head


Where did you get the chance to work with all these species? Great list.


----------



## Ben02

Tom said:


> Where did you get the chance to work with all these species? Great list.


I’ve been doing a lot of volunteering at the RSPCA aswell as some other reptile places near me. I love doing it and it’s great experience for the future.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

xphare said:


> How old was your African Grey? I have. 14 year old CAG and a 17 year old Nanday Conure. I love birds.
> 
> What got you into Cichlids? I’ve heard all kinds of stories about them.


The African was 8.
He came from an abusive home, cursed in Spanish and hated men.
We kept him briefly until we found a bird loving woman with a lot of free time. She still has him.
I once had large aquariums in each room of my house with larger and larger fishes. Then all cichlids and the most colorful and beautiful ones.
Now I keep Midas in a few back yard fish ponds.
Midas are living wild here in our waterways.
Luckily for our ecosystem, Flowerhorns are not. Yet.


----------



## Ben02

We call the Savannah Monitor a “Bosc Monitor” in Europe. Not sure if you use both in the US


----------



## xphare

Ben02 said:


> We call the Savannah Monitor a “Bosc Monitor” in Europe. Not sure if you use both in the US


Ive heard people use both names. Have you worked with any elapids?


----------



## Ben02

xphare said:


> Ive heard people use both names. Have you worked with any elapids?


Not yet, just Boigas and vipers. I would like to one day even though it comes with a lot of risks. A good friend of mine works with elapids in South Africa, this includes the infamous black mamba.


----------



## jsheffield

I've mostly had dogs... but also cats, iguanas, ball-pythons, chameleons, freshwater & saltwater aquariums, toads, and most recently have added four types of tortoises to my life.

I also kept rabbits and quail, but they were food, so I think about them differently.

Jamie


----------



## Tim Carlisle

I've considered getting a python. But I fear that my wife would use it to strangle me, and that's just not fair to the snake.


----------



## Ben02

Mizcreant said:


> I've considered getting a python. But I fear that my wife would use it to strangle me, and that's just not fair to the snake.


If she wanted to strangle you she would want to get a boa. Out of all the snakes I’ve worked with, boas still make me a little cautious. One minute they are all friendly, flicking their tongue and all is well, next thing you know you feel little teeth in your arm as it starts to constrict. Gotta love boas


----------



## Reed Thoma

xphare said:


> I knew I missed something on my list! Perenties are my favorite monitor and some how I forgot to mention that on my list.
> Do you plan to breed your crested geckos?


I have bred them. two of the six I have are the babies I produced.


----------



## jsheffield

jsheffield said:


> I've mostly had dogs... but also cats, iguanas, ball-pythons, chameleons, freshwater & saltwater aquariums, toads, and most recently have added four types of tortoises to my life.
> 
> I also kept rabbits and quail, but they were food, so I think about them differently.
> 
> Jamie



Also geckos: Tokay and fat-tailed and leopard.

J


----------



## Bee62

Hmm, interesting. Some of you have a really long list of reptiles now and in the past.
I have a long list of different mammals but I have had Greek tortoises in the past. I got them when I was a child.
Actually I own: 2 Redfoot tortoises
2 Hermann tortoises
4 sulcata tortoises
2 aldabra tortoises

My absolutely dream is a Galapagos tortoise but in Germany it is totally difficult to get them ( and to keep them ). Because of that this dream will not come true...


----------



## Ben02

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, interesting. Some of you have a really long list of reptiles now and in the past.
> I have a long list of different mammals but I have had Greek tortoises in the past. I got them when I was a child.
> Actually I own: 2 Redfoot tortoises
> 2 Hermann tortoises
> 4 sulcata tortoises
> 2 aldabra tortoises
> 
> My absolutely dream is a Galapagos tortoise but in Germany it is totally difficult to get them ( and to keep them ). Because of that this dream will not come true...


I didn’t know you had Aldabras Bee, they are awesome!


----------



## mark1

water monitors 
nile monitors 
CA wood turtles (manni & incisa)
NA wood turtles 
blanding's turtles 
snapping turtles 
elongated tortoises 
redfoot tortoises
yellow footed tortoises 
Malayan box turtles 
Chinese box turtles
eastern box turtles 
gulf coast box turtles 
eastern spiney softshells
amazon yellow spotted turtle 
musk turtles
common map turtles
twist necked turtles 
midland painted turtles
caimans

if I could i'd like to have gotten golden coin turtles and big headed turtles 

lesson from the monitors , it's not easy , at least before the internet, finding proper homes to rehome 6-7 foot lizards that can hurt you .......


----------



## xphare

Ben02 said:


> If she wanted to strangle you she would want to get a boa. Out of all the snakes I’ve worked with, boas still make me a little cautious. One minute they are all friendly, flicking their tongue and all is well, next thing you know you feel little teeth in your arm as it starts to constrict. Gotta love boas


I’ve never heard someone say that about boas. I’ve been around many boas and never had a problem. That’s funny.


----------



## Ben02

xphare said:


> I’ve never heard someone say that about boas. I’ve been around many boas and never had a problem. That’s funny.


The boas I was referring to were in awful conditions before they came to the RSPCA. Understandably they are not too happy around us due to that. Regular handling sessions work well but you may still get bitten as I have


----------



## Bee62

Ben02 said:


> I didn’t know you had Aldabras Bee, they are awesome!


*Yes, they are !* Please have a look :
https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/mahé-moyenne-my-tortoises-from-the-seychelles.169340/


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Bee62 said:


> *Yes, they are !* Please have a look :
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/mahé-moyenne-my-tortoises-from-the-seychelles.169340/


Gentle baby giants. lol


----------



## SPILL

Tortoise:
Sulcata
Leopard 
Redfoot
Pancake
Indian Star
Spider
Burmese Star

Turtle:
Albino Red-eared slider
New Guinea Snake-necked
Reeves
Caspian Pond
Western Painted
Snapper
Eastern Box

Lizard:
Bearded Dragon
Nile Monitor
Savannah Monitor
Veiled Chameleon
Mountain Horned Lizard
Emerald Swift
Eastern Collared
Plated Lizard
Mali Uromastyx
Water Dragon
Crested Gecko
Mossy Leaf-tailed Gecko

Snake:
Albino Burmese Python
Ball Python

Amphibian:
Milk Frog
Mossy Tree Frog
Waxy Monkey Tree Frog

Current:
Burmese Star
Pancake
Spider (looking for more)

Interests:
Egyptians
Mt. Etna or Apulian Locale Western Hermanns
Angulated
Chaco
Fly River Turtle
Madagascar Big-headed Turtle
Painted Terrapin
Vietnamese Black-breasted Leaf Turtle
Horned Lizard
Parson's Chameleon
Panther Chameleon
Green-eyed Gecko
Caiman Lizard


----------



## g4mobile

*Reptiles I've Had:*
2 Green Iguanas
Red Rat Snake
Black Racer _(Coluber constrictor priapus)_
Ringneck Snake (_Diadophis punctatus)_
Veiled Chameleon
Tokay Gecko
2 Florida Box Turtles
Leopard Tortoise

_Snakes and box turtles were wild caught when I was a kid and kept as pets for some time before releasing back into the wild. Good times.
_
*Currently Have:*
Burmese Star Tortoise
Bearded Dragon

*Interested in Keeping:*
Manouria Species (MEP)
Cuban Rock Iguana _(Cyclura nubila nubila)_
Banana Pectinata Spiney Tail Iguana
Caiman Lizard


----------



## xphare

g4mobile said:


> *Reptiles I've Had:*
> 2 Green Iguanas
> Red Rat Snake
> Black Racer _(Coluber constrictor priapus)_
> Ringneck Snake (_Diadophis punctatus)_
> Veiled Chameleon
> Tokay Gecko
> 2 Florida Box Turtles
> Leopard Tortoise
> 
> _Snakes and box turtles were wild caught when I was a kid and kept as pets for some time before releasing back into the wild. Good times.
> _
> *Currently Have:*
> Burmese Star Tortoise
> Bearded Dragon
> 
> *Interested in Keeping:*
> Manouria Species (MEP)
> Cuban Rock Iguana _(Cyclura nubila nubila)_
> Banana Pectinata Spiney Tail Iguana
> Caiman Lizard


Are you interested in other cyclura besides C. Nubila Nubila?


----------



## g4mobile

xphare said:


> Are you interested in other cyclura besides C. Nubila Nubila?



I am only interested in C. Nubila Nubila. I plan to build a nice outdoor enclosure in the next 6 months, so I’m not ready yet. We are purchasing a new home and I have big plans for an outdoor tortoise enclosure and a couple lizard enclosures.


----------



## Ink

I have had
Chameleon
Green iguana
Greek tortoise 
Three toed Texas turtle
Russian tortoise

I have a Western Hermann and a Leopard.

Might get a radiated, still researching and thinking about space..


----------



## Tom

Ink said:


> I have had
> Chameleon
> Green iguana
> Greek tortoise
> Three toed Texas turtle
> Russian tortoise
> 
> I have a Western Hermann and a Leopard.
> 
> Might get a radiated, still researching and thinking about space..


What species of chameleon?


----------



## Neal

Fun topic.

Box turtles started this whole journey for me back when I was single-digit aged. I had given the whole thing up years ago, but would love more than anything to have breeding groups of all types of NA box turtles. 

They're just too much work to keep happy here in AZ. I have long term plans though...very long term.


----------



## Moozillion

xphare said:


> Is tortstork where they deliver you an unhatched egg?


Oh, tortstork is awesome!
I got my hatchling razor backed musk turtle from him (not hatched by me- was 2 months old when I got him). I'm glad I got my turtle when i did, because he's not doing aquatics any more! 
He gives great continued support if you have questions or problems, AND he donates a portion of every sale to tortoise rescue projects!


----------



## Moozillion

I've only had a few: 
Red eared slider (when i was a kid)
Eastern Hermann's
Eastern mud turtle
Mississippi mud turtle
Razor backed musk turtle

Still keep: 
Eastern Hermann's
Mississippi mud turtle
Razor backed musk turtle

Would love to have: A Pig-Nosed Turtle, aka Fly River Turtle. This is because I have a large turtle FOSSIL of Anosteira maomingensis: an early ancestor of the Pig nosed turtle! But, that would require winning the Power Ball and installing an above ground swimming-pool sized aquarium in our back yard!  So, probably not happening this year...


----------



## Ink

Tom said:


> What species of chameleon?



I have no idea. It was the typical wild common ones you see in Florida. Someone gave it to my grandma, along with the tadpoles. She was a realtor, so we ended up with a lot of small animals that you shouldn't release in Chicago. LOL


----------



## Yvonne G

Ink said:


> I have no idea. It was the typical wild common ones you see in Florida. Someone gave it to my grandma, along with the tadpoles. She was a realtor, so we ended up with a lot of small animals that you shouldn't release in Chicago. LOL



Could it be anole? The vendors at our county fair sold anoles as "chameleons."


----------



## Yvonne G

Wa-a-a-a-a-a-ay back in the '60s my son begged his dad every year when the fair came to town to please, please, PLEASE buy him a "chameleon." Finally dad relented and bought one. It really was a little anole that turned either green or brown depending upon his background. Well that darned lizard kept escaping. I don't like lizards (or snakes or most creepy crawlie things). And it was always me who found that darned lizard (unsuspecting, of course!). I remember one time in particular. I had this big pile of clean clothes on the couch and I was sitting there folding them. I picked up an item of clothing and there was that darned lizard. Scared the crap outta' me!


----------



## Ink

Yes, that is it. We always called them chameleons. (Before internet and apparently after) hahaha. Ours never got out however when his tail fell off.... Two girls screaming


----------



## MichaelL

*Had*
Leopard Gecko
Anole
Ring Snake
Broadhead Skink
Russian Tortoise
Box Turtle
Red Eared Slider
Five Lined Skink
Eastern Fence Lizard
Six Lined Racerunner
Various Toads/Frogs

*Have*
Russian Tortoises
Leopard Geckos

*Would LOVE To Have*
Eastern Box Turtle/ Fl Box Turtle
Cherryhead Redfoot!
Sulcata
Western Hermanns
Bearded Dragon


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Have had
Green iguana
Savanna monitor
Argentine tegu
Anole
Bearded dragons
Burmese python
Columbian red tail boa
Spiny tailed iguana (Ctenosaura pectinata)

have
Sulcata tortoise
Northern blue tongue skink

dream reptile
Asian water monitor


----------



## Longhorns1187

Have had:
Diamondback terrapins 
Razorback musk turtles 
African helmeted turtle

Currently have:
Egyptian tortoise
Northern blue tongue skink
3 Crested geckos
2 Leachianus geckos
Pink tongue skink
5 Cuban false chameleons 
Gargoyle gecko
2 Monkey tailed skinks 
2 True berber skinks
3 Gidgee skinks 
2 Abronia graminea 
Ball python 
Boa constrictor 
Trans pecos ratsnake 
Western hognose snake
Fly river turtle 
2 Caiman lizards


----------



## nicoleann2214

Have had;
Leopard gecko
Painted turtles
Green tree frog
Water frogs (not sure the name)

Have;
Bearded dragon
Ball python
Sulcata tortoise

Want;
Albino ball python
Banana ball python
Tegu
Russian tortoise
Caiman lizard
Leopard Tortoise


----------



## bouaboua

Currently have:
Sulcad Tortoise.
Leopard Tortoise
Eastern Hermanns Tortoise
Radiated Tortoise
Burmese star Tortoise.
Texas gopher Tortoise

Wish list...

Egyptian tortoise.
Spider Tortoise.
Western Hermenns Tortoise.
Eastern Box Turtles.
Marginated Tortoise.
Rose ring Parakeet.
Sun Parakeet.
Lovebirds.

For now.


----------



## Srmcclure

Had:

Multiple green iguanas
Lots of red eared sliders 
Crested gecko
Florida soft shell turtle
Box turtle
Various little lizards
Salamander
Tree frog
Giant centipede
SA Leopard


Want: 

Argentina black and white tegu
Another soft shell turtle (I miss her dearly)
Axolotl
Box turtle
Gharial (that would be bad a**)

Idk if I could even have that last one but I would be so excited!!


----------



## OkAdiza

I’ve had:
Guinea pig
Dwarf Rabbit
RES

currently have:
Eastern Hermann’s 
Leopard tortoise 
RES

Would love to have:
Western Hermann’s (Apulia)
Indian Star


----------



## LasTortugasNinja

Species I’ve had or have that I can remember off the top of my head... savannah monitors, blue mangrove monitor, water monitor, freckled monitor, tokay geckos, ball pythons, iguana, water dragon, corn snakes, king snakes, rosy boa, eastern box turtles, sidewinder rattler (rehabbed a baby in a neighbor’s bushes), leopard geckos, crested geckos, tegu, and now a Russian tortoise.


----------



## VegasJeff

Currently have:
Sonoran Desert Tortoise hatchling
Adopted Longhair Cat (not sure of breed)
3 Kittens (will be looking for home soon!)
Golden Doodle Dog
Shrimp

Would like to have:
Chameleon

I've been interested in a Chameleon. They seem kind of expensive though if they cost around $200 and live only 2 years?


----------



## Maggie3fan

VegasJeff said:


> Currently have:
> Sonoran Desert Tortoise hatchling
> Adopted Longhair Cat (not sure of breed)
> 3 Kittens (will be looking for home soon!)
> Golden Doodle Dog
> Shrimp
> 
> Would like to have:
> Chameleon
> 
> I've been interested in a Chameleon. They seem kind of expensive though if they cost around $200 and live only 2 years?


How about a photo of the cat?...my son has a double doodle...fun crazy dogs....


----------



## Maggie3fan

I have kept...Gopherus agassizii...RES...Diamond-backed terrapins...Western Painteds...Sulcata...many species of box turtles...Ornata are my favorite...Sidenecks...Russian torts...Hermanni...Pacific Coast Pond turtles...18 parakeets...cats...Pit Bull...

I want...Star torts...ball python...Aldab...more Sulcata...Chaco torts...chameleon...more Sulcata...Matamata...
Graptemys n. nigrinoda...more Sulcata...Asian black breasted leaf turtle...more Sulcata...another Pit bull...and more Sulcata...?


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey Maggie: How about another sulcata? Would you like to have another sulcata?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Hey Maggie: How about another sulcata? Would you like to have another sulcata?


You must be psycho...to know that...


----------



## VegasJeff

maggie18fan said:


> How about a photo of the cat?...my son has a double doodle...fun crazy dogs....



Here’s a picture of the cat with the dog.


----------



## Maggie3fan

@VegasJeff the cat is an AHC...American house cat...but...that Doodle does not look very big...my son's Doodle is 80 lbs and extremely active...both your pets are very pretty...thanks for the photo...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The Chameleon trio.
Male Veileds


----------



## Maggie3fan

ZEROPILOT said:


> The Chameleon trio.
> Male Veileds


I think they are very cool...there's been one for sale at Petsmart for months...He's blue and just beautiful...the Mom and Pop pet store that buys my baby birds, has Bearded Dragons for $60 and they are just something else. I have all the stuff to set one up...but not the knowledge needed for a new species to me...Maybe still gonna buy one...IDK just yet...


----------



## Relic

This whole thread reminds me of the old yarn:

Bill: _"I wish I had enough money to buy a herd of elephants."_

Mack:_ "My gosh, Bill! What on Earth would you do with a herd of elephants? Where would you keep them? How would you feed them? Are you nuts?"_

Bill: _"I never said I wanted any elephants - just enough money to buy them."_


----------



## LasTortugasNinja

Chameleons are a LOT of work for very little payoff, IMHO. You can hit ALL of their physical needs, and they still just spontaneously expire with no indication on WHY it happened and nowhere near old age. A friend I knew used to breed Panthers. BEAUTIFUL animals, but he got out of it after a few years because the animals were so time consuming and difficult to maintain. He tried to do Veiled, but they are among the hardest of chameleons to get to a thriving condition.

Definitely recommend finding a local solid breeder (they don't handle shipping stress at all), and absorbing as much pre-acquisition knowledge as possible.

As for lifespans, my friend had two of his Panthers last 8 or 9 years.


----------



## KronksMom

Mizcreant said:


> *Would Absolutely Love to Have:*
> Snake Neck Turtle


I had never heard of this absurd little beauty before, thank you!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie18fan said:


> You must be psycho...to know that...


LOL! "psycho" ? Yes, I guess I am!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

maggie18fan said:


> I think they are very cool...there's been one for sale at Petsmart for months...He's blue and just beautiful...the Mom and Pop pet store that buys my baby birds, has Bearded Dragons for $60 and they are just something else. I have all the stuff to set one up...but not the knowledge needed for a new species to me...Maybe still gonna buy one...IDK just yet...


Chameleon care is very specific. But not any more than tortoise keeping.
I'm on the CHAMELEONFORUM.COM
Also as ZEROPILOT


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Relic said:


> This whole thread reminds me of the old yarn:
> 
> Bill: _"I wish I had enough money to buy a herd of elephants."_
> 
> Mack:_ "My gosh, Bill! What on Earth would you do with a herd of elephants? Where would you keep them? How would you feed them? Are you nuts?"_
> 
> Bill: _"I never said I wanted any elephants - just enough money to buy them."_


Sounds just like some new members posts after an impulse purchase!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

LasTortugasNinja said:


> Chameleons are a LOT of work for very little payoff, IMHO. You can hit ALL of their physical needs, and they still just spontaneously expire with no indication on WHY it happened and nowhere near old age. A friend I knew used to breed Panthers. BEAUTIFUL animals, but he got out of it after a few years because the animals were so time consuming and difficult to maintain. He tried to do Veiled, but they are among the hardest of chameleons to get to a thriving condition.
> 
> Definitely recommend finding a local solid breeder (they don't handle shipping stress at all), and absorbing as much pre-acquisition knowledge as possible.
> 
> As for lifespans, my friend had two of his Panthers last 8 or 9 years.


Veiled males can live for about 7 years.
Of course you can shorten that time, easily.
One of mine came from the CHAMELEON FORUM as a rescue with MVB and several toes burned off.
The other two, I bought from a local store, UNDERGROUND REPTILES. They had a bunch of males in a single cage. All very small and thin.
I saw them, went home and hastily put some cages together and went back the next day and bought two for $65.
In the next weeks and months, it cost about $500 more to get the cages set up correctly. But they've all been very bulletproof pets.
They seem WAY easier to keep than my Jackson Chameleons I kept years ago.


----------



## LasTortugasNinja

ZEROPILOT said:


> Veiled males can live for about 7 years.
> Of course you can shorten that time, easily.
> One of mine came from the CHAMELEON FORUM as a rescue with MVB and several toes burned off.
> The other two, I bought from a local store, UNDERGROUND REPTILES. They had a bunch of males in a single cage. All very small and thin.
> I saw them, went home and hastily put some cages together and went back the next day and bought two for $65.
> In the next weeks and months, it cost about $500 more to get the cages set up correctly. But they've all been very bulletproof pets.
> They seem WAY easier to keep than my Jackson Chameleons I kept years ago.


Other than their triceratops-cool looks, I've never known anyone personally say good things about Jacksons. I've avoided Chameleons, but I love looking at them at the zoo. Beautiful animals, but I'll stick to my monitors.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! "psycho" ? Yes, I guess I am!!


Guess I meant psychic


----------



## ZEROPILOT

LasTortugasNinja said:


> Other than their triceratops-cool looks, I've never known anyone personally say good things about Jacksons. I've avoided Chameleons, but I love looking at them at the zoo. Beautiful animals, but I'll stick to my monitors.


Jackson chams give birth to live, tiny Chameleons.
That's pretty cool to see.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie18fan said:


> Guess I meant psychic


And here I thought it was another glimpse into your weird sense of humor?


----------



## KronksMom

Have Had:
Ball Python
Solomon Island Ground Boas
Bearded Dragon
Various frogs
Many cats

Currently have:
Russian Tortoise (our first terrapin, but not our last)
Rescue dog
Rescue cat

Wish list:
Sulcata, if we ever move somewhere warm with enough space
Not a reptile, but I also dream of someday getting a skunk, obviously de-scented. I've heard that they make very good pets.


----------



## Maggie3fan

KronksMom said:


> Have Had:
> Ball Python
> Solomon Island Ground Boas
> Bearded Dragon
> Various frogs
> Many cats
> 
> Currently have:
> Russian Tortoise (our first terrapin, but not our last)
> Rescue dog
> Rescue cat
> 
> Wish list:
> Sulcata, if we ever move somewhere warm with enough space
> Not a reptile, but I also dream of someday getting a skunk, obviously de-scented. I've heard that they make very good pets.


You are missing out on keeping Sulcata...they absolutely add to my life enjoyment...altho it's kinda like having a 3 yr old that never grows up...there is nothing more relaxing for me then sitting outside on a sunny day watching my Sulcata...and they make me laugh with the trouble they cause...I hope you are able to keep them soon... this first photo is Knobby...he is a rescue from the downtown streets of Portland Oregon...he is a fun and and such an easy keeper...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

LasTortugasNinja said:


> Other than their triceratops-cool looks, I've never known anyone personally say good things about Jacksons. I've avoided Chameleons, but I love looking at them at the zoo. Beautiful animals, but I'll stick to my monitors.


Yes, i think male jacksons are really cool looking.. but i like to interact with my reptiles. U look at a jackson the wrong way and they’ll have a nervous breakdown


----------



## LasTortugasNinja

I think my favorite reptile species that I would love to have again is a tame savannah monitor. I loved mine I had as a teen. She was fantastic. I don't think I could deal with the living arrangements again, though. She literally took up half my bedroom with her enclosure. I love my current 3 reptiles, they each have their own unique personalities and quirks, but my savannah was the closest to a "pet" reptile I had. She would nuzzle and "cuddle", she went for walks during the summer around the property, and would sleep on my chest while we watched flicks on tv during the various school vacations.

I don't have the time for interactions at this point in my life to tame a new monitor.


----------



## Relic

LasTortugasNinja said:


> I think my favorite reptile species that I would love to have again is a tame savannah monitor. I loved mine I had as a teen. She was fantastic. I don't think I could deal with the living arrangements again, though. She literally took up half my bedroom with her enclosure. I love my current 3 reptiles, they each have their own unique personalities and quirks, but my savannah was the closest to a "pet" reptile I had. She would nuzzle and "cuddle", she went for walks during the summer around the property, and would sleep on my chest while we watched flicks on tv during the various school vacations.
> 
> I don't have the time for interactions at this point in my life to tame a new monitor.


I suspect some men feel the same way about their wives...


----------



## KronksMom

maggie18fan said:


> You are missing out on keeping Sulcata...they absolutely add to my life enjoyment...altho it's kinda like having a 3 yr old that never grows up...there is nothing more relaxing for me then sitting outside on a sunny day watching my Sulcata...and they make me laugh with the trouble they cause...I hope you are able to keep them soon... this first photo is Knobby...he is a rescue from the downtown streets of Portland Oregon...he is a fun and and such an easy keeper...


You're selling me on it even more, Maggie. My husband and I can't have kids, so a 3 year old who will outlive us sounds just about perfect.


----------



## Maggie3fan

KronksMom said:


> You're selling me on it even more, Maggie. My husband and I can't have kids, so a 3 year old who will outlive us sounds just about perfect.



There are 2 different types of Sulcata keepers...for instance...my sister, her tortoises are wild animals and she treats them that way...each of her tortoise pens have a habitat for that specific species...her pens are pretty... then there's me...my tortoises are interesting pets to me...I generally spend several hours a day with them...it's interesting to me to try and develop a personality and train them to do something...my pens are not pretty...but they are functional...and on 4 sides of my house there are bushes and lettuce, dandelions and the like, grown for them...I pick that stuff and drop it in a pen...


----------



## LasTortugasNinja

maggie18fan said:


> There are 2 different types of Sulcata keepers...for instance...my sister, her tortoises are wild animals and she treats them that way...each of her tortoise pens have a habitat for that specific species...her pens are pretty... then there's me...my tortoises are interesting pets to me...I generally spend several hours a day with them...it's interesting to me to try and develop a personality and train them to do something...my pens are not pretty...but they are functional...and on 4 sides of my house there are bushes and lettuce, dandelions and the like, grown for them...I pick that stuff and drop it in a pen...


LOL Awesome! Both ways are great. My wife always says she's amazed at the attention to details and care my animals get. Even on weekends I get up early for prep (I even raise my own roaches and buy my frozen rodents in bulk). My wife says if the pets were only cared for by her, they'd all be taxidermy now... So on the safe side, my daughter will inherit my animals in case the worst should ever happen to me. LOL


----------



## KronksMom

maggie18fan said:


> There are 2 different types of Sulcata keepers...for instance...my sister, her tortoises are wild animals and she treats them that way...each of her tortoise pens have a habitat for that specific species...her pens are pretty... then there's me...my tortoises are interesting pets to me...I generally spend several hours a day with them...it's interesting to me to try and develop a personality and train them to do something...my pens are not pretty...but they are functional...and on 4 sides of my house there are bushes and lettuce, dandelions and the like, grown for them...I pick that stuff and drop it in a pen...


I joke that my Russian tort is my therapist. I spend hours sitting at the side of his castle (yes, he does live in a castle) talking to him and telling him all about whatever's going on in my life. He's such a good listener, he seems so genuinely interested in whatever I say! Just that interaction of sitting and talking to them, watching them get into some kind of mischief that they trust you'll rescue them from, it's amazing. It's brought about a bond that is a lot more intense than what I was expecting from a tortoise. I love him 
Now, a Kronk who's 100lbs, I'm very very interested. Sounds wonderful. With only a few downsides. Like the cost of repairing what he decides to remodel on his own...


----------

